
Fovea detector (2014) - ZeljkoS
https://www.shadertoy.com/view/4dsXzM
======
wildpeaks
Another example: you can't see all dots at the same time:
[https://twitter.com/ValakhP/status/810554137867915266](https://twitter.com/ValakhP/status/810554137867915266)

That's why _foveated rendering_ done right is one of the next milestones for
VR because you don't need to render the whole screen and everything at highest
definition all the time.

~~~
dr_zoidberg
In my case, this image is a far better fovea detector than the propsed shader.
For medical issues (high intraocular pressure), I'm used to doing field of
view tests, where I have to spot very faint dots of light against uniform
backgrounds, and over the years this has resulted in me being used to spotting
small variations (either in brightness or movement) in the "outer" part of my
FoV.

Long story short, I don't see a sharp edge where the stars don't rotate in the
shader, but on the "static" image I'm aware that there are dots that I'm not
seeing (most I can get to see is 4 at a time by looking at the diagonal
crossings).

------
samsamoa
When I bring the screen closer to my face, the area where I can detect the
movement becomes larger. Far away from my face, I can see only a few spinning.
If this area corresponds to my fovea, wouldn't I expect the opposite? Perhaps
larger spinners can be detected father away from the fovea?

~~~
kozak
If you move too far, the movement becomes too hard to detect even by the
fovea.

------
athenot
The page says "Works better in full screen mode" but I find the opposite, as
full screen just made everything bigger, therefore more detectable by non-
fovea cells.

------
willvarfar
If one of them is not moving, would it be noticeable?

~~~
snerbles
If it's in the center of your field of view, yes. Less so for those in your
peripheral vision.

------
dreamcompiler
Nice!

